# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  "γαλοκοτετσακι"

## ringneck

το "γαλοκοτετσακι" μ....


έχω 1ζευγάρι γαλλάκια k 3 νανάκια(1+2)...
t γάλλο  δεν σας τ έβαλα gt ήταν θολή k δεν φαινόταν...
τα νανάκια ξέρετε αν είναι κάποια ράτσα?αβγουλάκια την άνοιξη ξεκινάνε?
είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι  k καλές κλώσσες  ισχύει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακά όλα τους! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!  :Happy: 
Ναι, τα νανάκια είναι συνήθως καλές κλώσες, όμως από ό,τι βλέπω εσένα δεν είναι νανάκια αλλά polish chicken. Πάντως είναι πανέμορφα!  :winky:

----------


## ringneck

k t πήρα ν πω την αλήθεια gt ήλπιζα για μικρά κοτοπουλάκια την άνοιξη
 ν θυμηθώ t παιδικά μ χρονια...
δεν πειράζει όλα έχουν t χάρι τους  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σπύρο άμα κάτσει η κούβα να κλωσήσει μέχρι και δεινόσαυρο βγάζει ... οπότε μπορείς να της βάλεις αυγά της κότας αν θες , αλλά τα κουβάκια είναι πιο εντυπωσιακά και ζουζουνια ! 
πιο καλή μάνα και κλώσα από τις θηλυκές κούβες δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει , είναι καταπληκτικές και αγαπημένα μου πουλιά της φάρμας ! 
Τον γάλο θα περιμένουμε να τον δούμε ... να δούμε αν είναι έτοιμος για ζευγαρώματα ! 
Πόσο ετών ή μηνών είναι οι όρνιθες ... έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία για το πότε θα κάνει αυγό !

----------


## ringneck

τα γαλλάκια είναι μικρά ακόμα μ t είχαν δώσει αρχές αυγούστου k ακόμα δεν είχαν πουπουλα...

t κοτοπουλάκια δεν ξέρω ν σας πω t πήρα από μαγαζί δεν t έχω πολύ καιρό (2 βδομάδες)
ο κοκοράκος λαλάι πάντως οποτε φαντάζομαι  είναι 5μηνών+
λογικά κάπου εκεί θα είναι k t αλλα...

----------


## ringneck

> Σπύρο άμα κάτσει η κούβα να κλωσήσει μέχρι και δεινόσαυρο βγάζει ... !





κουβα εννοείς σαν αυτ π έχω?
τώρα έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά t διάβασμα δ καταλαβαίνω k πολλά


θέλουν καθόλου κούρεμα αυτά? κάπου διάβασα ότι πουντιάζουν από t πολύ φούντα k έχουν θέματα μ t αυτιά τους..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οι κότες συνήθως στον 6ο μήνα ξεκινάνε το αυγουλάκι - θα ψάξω για το είδος των δικών σου να σου πω ! 
Συγχώρεσε με απλά σου έγραψε με όρους της Κρητικής διαλέκτου ! 
Εδώ Κρήτη γάλος = αρσενική γαλοπούλα , κούβα=θηλυκή γαλοπούλα και κουβάκια = τα μικρά γαλοπουλάκια ανεξαρτήτου φύλου !  :Animal0031:  :Animal0031: 
Δεν ξέρω για το πούντιασμα που λες ! 
Κάτι λίγα που ξέρω είναι από αυτά που μου μαθαίνει η γιαγιά μου όταν πάμε στο χωριό (από μικρός με θυμάμαι να με πηγαίνει σε όλη την φάρμα μας για να μου δείχνει χαχαχαχαχα ) οπότε αυτό δε μου το έχει αναφέρει ..

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ χαριτωμένα όλα, ειδικα αυτα τα ξεμμαλιασμένα εχουν πολύ πλάκα!!

----------


## ringneck

σήμερα έπεσε κούρεμα... έβλεπα τις κοτούλες συνεχεια φοβισμένες ν κρύβονται να μην αντιστέκονται k συνεχεια μ τ κεφάλι κάτω.... μετά από ψάξιμο στ internet για τις πολονεζοκότες διάβασα ότι
λόγο τς φούντας π έχουν ίσος να μην βλέπουν καλά
 k αν δεν υπάρχει σκοπός για έκθεση τότε 
καλο θα ήταν ν ψαλιδίσουμε λίγο τα πούπουλα κοντά στα ματια...

έτσι λοιπόν πήρα την απόφαση ν τις κουρέψω λίγο...
μετά t κούρεμα τρέχανε σαν τρελα!!!φτερουγίζανε τρώγανε, πολύ ζωηρές...όσο k ν τρόμαξαν από t ψαλίδισμα άξιζε..άλλαξε πολύ η συμπεριφορά τους!!!

----------

